# WORST movie you have ever seen?



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

We seem to have a lot of movie buffs around here, so tell me SASers, what is the WORST movie you have ever seen?

For me, it might be Synedoche, New York, which I thought was just awful. There was also this little indy pic I saw about troops in Iraq called The Four Horsemen.... just terrible.


How about you?


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Meet the Spartans


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

El Topo. Possibly i'm just too dumb to understand it and it's actually a work of genius, but...


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

Probably Lady in the Water.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

'Love Actually'

oooh, words cannot express how much i loathe this movie.

i'm not a 'chick flick' person to begin with, but this one rocked me to my very core with it's astronomically high levels of suckitude.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Blair Witch Project is the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

"Love Actually" is a classic!

For me, I tend to stray from movies that look sucky, but possibly either "Fool's Gold" or "Wild Hogs." Yikes!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

For some reason Blue Velvet and Kids both made me sick to my stomach. I walked out of those feeling like ****. Too nihilistic, I guess.


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Most times I just rem movies I like but I left 15 min. in on 'bay bays kids' maybe it was good
& about left 'The Animal'. Wish I had cuz a car I spent 7 yrs building was stole while I watched 
it & had to walk 13 miles home. One of few times left wallet in car.Frame turned up 2 weeks later.

Most goof comedies like Will Ferrel & Steve Carell I avoid now. Just seem childish & stupid. 
Although I like most Adam Sandler.

To be fair to Will Ferrel & Steve Carell I reeaally like "Stranger Than Fiction" & "Dan in Real life"

I've never seen "The 40 year old virgin" since the premise is painful & hits close to home for me personally.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Pearl Harbor. The one with Afflek


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Twilight. One exclamation, 'Urgh'.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

the one that first popped into my head was from just a few years ago... "epic movie".

def not epic.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a list on that but I'll say Spiderman 3. I can't believe I spent money to see that.

Coming in close behind is Sleepless in Seattle. I just hate that movie. At my female parental unit's nagging I have tried three times on separate occasions to watch it but can't.

Also on the list are Pearl Harbor, Good Will Hunting, Lady in the Water and X-Men 3.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle, starring Jason Alexander.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Cloverfield


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

AI: Artificial Intelligence


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ernest slam dunk. i almost cried because it was sooo bad.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

The first that comes to mind is Ultraviolet, my friends dragged me to this one against my will and my instincts were correct. There are a lot of bad movies where you can get some unintended entertainment... not this one.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Observe and Report. It was so bad it was bad.


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Alone42Long said:


> I've never seen "The 40 year old virgin" since the premise is painful & hits close to home for me personally.


I was reluctant to watch it, too. But it's actually a very sweet movie.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

******* Zombies
Half Baked
A Christmas Story

uke

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Kelly said:


> A Christmas Story


No Kelly, I'm sorry, this is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

kikachuck said:


> No Kelly, I'm sorry, this is not an acceptable answer.


Yeah, I agree. A Christmas Story is a classic!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

kikachuck said:


> No Kelly, I'm sorry, this is not an acceptable answer.





Mooncalf said:


> Yeah, I agree. A Christmas Story is a classic!


A classic piece of crap. uke

Seriously, how can anyone like that movie? Everyone loves it. If I had a penny for all the times I was forced to sit through that movie on the last day of school before Christmas break, because all the other kids wanted to see it, then I'd have a grand total of 14 cents (Including pre-school and kindergarten.)

I despise this "movie" and I use that word loosely.

I must be the only one actually cheering for him to shoot his eye out, huh? And he never does. Year after year, it's the same hell over and over. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

inthecave said:


> the one that first popped into my head was from just a few years ago... "epic movie".
> 
> def not epic.


Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer should be hanged, drawn and quartered.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't care if people call me a grandpa for saying this but, here goes..... " superbad "

Just because I am young, it doesn't mean I *MUST* like this piece of crap !

I tried watching this on TV last week, but when it got to the part about big guy and his "drawings" I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> I don't care if people call me a grandpa for saying this but, here goes..... " superbad "
> 
> Just because I am young, it doesn't mean I *MUST* like this piece of crap !
> 
> I tried watching this on TV last week, but when it got to the part about big guy and his "drawings" I just couldn't take it anymore.


You're not alone.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Superbad wasn't nearly as good as Knocked Up, that's for sure.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

kikachuck said:


> For me, it might be Synedoche, New York, which I thought was just awful.


I am not sure if it is one of the worst movies I have ever seen but it is certainly one of the worst movies I have seen this year. The last hour was excruciating. It had some interesting ideas but it was so muddled and lacked some serious focus and editing. Definite thumbs down from me.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded: what happened with storytelling in movies these days?

Twilight: My intelligence was really challenged with this movie.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought Hancock was awful


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Honestly, I forget most sucky movies that I've seen, but, looking through my collection of movie ticket stubs:

-Step Up (shows how I change my interests to see a movie with a friend)
-Just My Luck
-The Big Bounce
-The Cat in the Hat


I would've forgotten these movies sans my ticket stubs. According to my collection, I saw a movie called "Chasing Liberty." No recollection of its plot.


----------



## blockhead (May 23, 2009)

Shoot 'em up


----------



## MICKSA87 (May 24, 2009)

for me it would have to be CRY BABY with jonny depp and ricky lake my sister use to make me watch it horrible film.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The Core. I've wasted A LOT of my life doing some stupid things. But man, I've never wasted two hours on something so pointless as that movie. I don't know why I couldn't stop watching after the first hour. It's like a horrible accident you don't want to look but you can't turn away.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

dax said:


> The Core. I've wasted A LOT of my life doing some stupid things. But man, I've never wasted two hours on something so pointless as that movie. I don't know why I couldn't stop watching after the first hour. It's like a horrible accident you don't want to look but you can't turn away.


Had to sit though that one too. But in my defense it was on a non-stop flight to China.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

The Company of Wolves


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Pulse" comes to mind.

There aren't many movies I've fastforwarded through. That one's an exception.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights. It didn't live up to it's name. The plot was predictable in every way.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

blockhead said:


> Shoot 'em up


No one I've ever talked to about Shoot 'em up ever got what they were trying to do in that movie.

It was trying it's damndest to stay away from a good plot. The whole point of the movie was to see how many people you could kill with a gun (and a carrot) in 86 minutes.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

SilentLoner said:


> Had to sit though that one too. But in my defense it was on a non-stop flight to China.


haha too bad I don't have any kind of defense for my actions- other than I just couldn't turn away from the ridiculousness of the thing. There was actually a poll of hundreds of scientists taken to determine the most scientifically bogus movie of recent times and The Core was voted the worst of the lot of them. :no


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

Gummo, all 'romantic comedys', and all the garbage movies hollywood makes that stupid braindead teenagers go see. :b To answer the question accurately though (movies I've actually seen) I'll have to go with Gummo. :no:afr:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Trek


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

TorLin said:


> Star Trek


Which one specifically?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> Which one specifically?


the new one.

because it looks so much like star wars









^ by this lucasfilms should sue star trek


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Horrible movie in the "I had to sit through this on an airplane" category: Signs
Horrible movie in the "My sibling watched this over and over and over when we were kids" category: The Great Outdoors

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## g17 (May 27, 2008)

The pickle.


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Mr Deuce said:


> Gummo, all 'romantic comedys', and all the garbage movies hollywood makes that stupid braindead teenagers go see. :b To answer the question accurately though (movies I've actually seen) I'll have to go with Gummo. :no:afr:sus


Harmony Korine's movies make me feel dirty. :blank


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

8 mile. because im ashamed to admit i liked it


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

anything by Uwe Boll is usually a turd


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Maiketh said:


> anything by Uwe Boll is usually a turd


How can somebody so utterly talentless have so much confidence? :get


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen a lot of crappy horror movies on Scifi Channel. It is hard to pick one as the worst.

I also thought Spiderman 3 was awful. It even managed to ruin a cool character like Venom.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

TorLin said:


> the new one.
> 
> because it looks so much like star wars
> 
> ...


I'd like to point out none of those story plots are unique to Star Wars either. Epic films tend to have these themes.

I guess I shouldn't be suprised. Star Wars/Star Trek animosity is a serious dark zone.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

"gili"


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

The Happening..words cannot describe how bad that movie was. Lady in The Water was also terrible. 
and "Gerry" Matt Damon and Casey Affleck get lost and wander the desert for nearly two hours. There's probably about 7 minutes of actual dialogue:sus


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

fear, anxiety, & depression

to be fair, the final product wasn't what solondz intended and it's usually not listed with his other films. i thought all of the characters were annoying, even though the main was intended to be charming (i think) in all his miserable, awkward failures

i wanted to see this for the song "a neat kind of guy" which was def. the highlight


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kelly said:


> A Christmas Story
> 
> uke
> 
> ...


Is that the movie with the blond kid that wears glasses? If so, I've never seen it, only commercials. I wouldn't want too either. I'm not a christmas movie kind of person.

As for bad movies, I didn't like American Sweethearts or The Amityville Horror (the original version). Talk about some bad acting.....


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

SilentLoner said:


> I'd like to point out none of those story plots are unique to Star Wars either. Epic films tend to have these themes.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be suprised. Star Wars/Star Trek animosity is a serious dark zone.


Lucas based Star Wars off of Campbell's "The Hero With A Thousand Faces," comparative mythology book about the archetypical hero journey in various cultures. I love Star Wars, but it's Campbell's hero journey set in space. It's ridiculous to say that Star Trek ripped off Star Wars, because the basic journey of Luke Skywalker is incredibly generic and can be found in the Aeneid, the Epic of Gilgamesh, the Odyssey, etc.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Meli24R said:


> "Gerry" Matt Damon and Casey Affleck get lost and wander the desert for nearly two hours. There's probably about 7 minutes of actual dialogue:sus


That is a terrible movie. I watched a lot of it by fast forwarding because it was just desert scenery.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> I'd like to point out none of those story plots are unique to Star Wars either. Epic films tend to have these themes.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be suprised. Star Wars/Star Trek animosity is a serious dark zone.


Yeah Lucas stole the idea from a Kurosawa film called The Hidden Fortress. Some of the films mentioned in this thread are kind of an affront to my film soul el topo? a christmas story? You guys haven't watched enough films. I will agree with the blair witch project biggest piece of S i've ever seen, only movie i've seen people walk out of for being so rotten.


----------



## zombiekins (May 11, 2009)

Drawing Restraint 9 is, without question, the worst movie I will ever see. It's Bjork's husband's "art" project. It was like 4 hours long and there were 28 lines of dialogue. The main character is 5 tons of petroleum jelly which gets poured into a mold. The mold is removed, and you watch as the petroleum jelly collapses under its own weight. After that, Bjork and her husband go to a tea ceremony where all 28 lines are spoken and, as the room slowly fills with water, they begin to tear chunks of each other's flesh away. But it's all okay, because they're transforming into whales. End of movie.

Outside of that, it was either Twilight or the third new Star Wars movie. "Join the dark side? You had me at 'cheat death'!"


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

_Phone Booth_ is the worst I can think of at the moment that I actually saw all or most of.


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't heard anyone mention Legally Blond yet. Man, that movie was awful! Love Actually had some charming moments but overall was mega-sucky. Lady in the Water was bad. The three most recent Star Wars films. The Life Aquatic - seems like the kind of quirky movie I normally would find appealing, but was just bored to tears with it and stopped watching.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Worst movie I've ever seen would have to be Black Sheep (with the killer sheep lol) or Lady In The Water. Even though Bryce Dallas Howard is sooooo hot. She's the only reason I watched it. What the hell happened to M. Night Shyamalan anyway? I mean he made The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. I don't know how its possible to go from The Sixth Sense to Lady In The Water where there is a scene, lol swear to god, where there's a group of people using mops to protect themselves from these creatures and the creatures can only be seen by looking at them in a mirror. Horrible horrible movie. Bryce is still hot though.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

This is just a random comment but they need to make a Star Wars VS. Star Trek movie. I mean they already made Aliens VS. Predator (and a sequel). Its only a matter of time. Then my life will finally be complete. Oh, and Aliens Vs. Predator was pretty bad too. Kinda funny actually.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

^Off topic, but I love your avatar and signature. It's such a shame Mitch passed away. 

Anyway, the worst movie I saw was Twilight. I'm not saying that 'cause it's cool to hate Twilight, but because it _sucked_! I actually fell asleep during it. :lol


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

It's hard to say.  I've seen so much rubbish. Probably the worst movie I saw in a theater was House of the Dead.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Gerry and Blue Velvet are the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Delacroix said:


> I haven't heard anyone mention Legally Blond yet. Man, that movie was awful!


and Legally Blonde 2 was worse . . .


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

LiveLaughLove said:


> ^Off topic, but I love your avatar and signature. It's such a shame Mitch passed away.
> 
> Anyway, the worst movie I saw was Twilight. I'm not saying that 'cause it's cool to hate Twilight, but because it _sucked_! I actually fell asleep during it. :lol


Yea, its a shame. He was my favorite comedian. You can tell alot of comics today are influenced by him, or somewhat stole his act (somewhat, atleast there's one guy I can think of but can't remember his name). Here's another Mitch joke just for the hell of it. *"Wearing a turtleneck is like being strangled by a really weak guy, all day. Wearing a backpack and a turtleneck is like a weak midget trying to bring you down*."


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

40 year old virgin. it's probably not the worst movie i have ever seen but it's the one i hate the most.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I forgot to mention You Don't Mess With the Zohan.... that was horrible!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

"The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover", a movie so horrid I still remember seeing in a theater 20 years ago. It was rated NC-17, though I think it simply being a horrid film was enough to keep kids and everyone else away.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

'Blood Gnome'. I should've known from the title that it would be appalling.


----------



## rasr17 (Mar 20, 2009)

southward said:


> Gerry and Blue Velvet are the worst movies I've ever seen.


Why Blue Velvet? I thought it was great.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

M. Night's "The Happening". One of the worst movie of all time's. It's about........killer wind. Almost walked out while seeing it.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

As a huge sci-fi fan I can't stand 2001. That desperately has to be remade following the book and with an actual plot rather than camera tricks they thought were cool in the 70s.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Twister. Fakest and worst portrayal of a tornado... and laws of nature, ever. Plus horrible acting to top it off. Worst movie in the world.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rasr17 said:


> Why Blue Velvet? I thought it was great.


I thought it was great too.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

yellowpaper said:


> Twister. Fakest and worst portrayal of a tornado... and laws of nature, ever. Plus horrible acting to top it off. Worst movie in the world.


I loved Twister (when it first came out). It looked so real to me back then. I saw it not too long ago and looked fake as crap. I still think its a decent movie. It is pretty funny how wherever they go a tornado just shows up. I respect your opinion that it sucked though.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Were said:


> 40 year old virgin. it's probably not the worst movie i have ever seen but it's the one i hate the most.




I don't usually watch movies that I think will be terrible, but the worst one I can think of is the most recent Indiana Jones one :| Such a let down.


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

Blindness


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> I loved Twister (when it first came out). It looked so real to me back then. I saw it not too long ago and looked fake as crap. I still think its a decent movie. It is pretty funny how wherever they go a tornado just shows up. I respect your opinion that it sucked though.


I also loved it when it first came out. I watched part of it recently for the first time since it came out and it is pretty bad. Especially the "... cow..." line. So cheesy!


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

The Break-up. I have no idea of how i actually managed to sit through the whole thing.


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

rasr17 said:


> Why Blue Velvet? I thought it was great.


I just thought the acting was terrible, and sometimes over the top. And it moved so slowly. I find it so suprising that people actually like it. What do you like about it?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Another Heaven
http://www.beyondhollywood.com/another-heaven-2000-movie-review/
Japanese horror flick.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Last weekend I saw this awesome* movie called Earthstorm, in which one of the lesser Baldwin brothers flies a badly animated shuttle to the moon in an attempt to stop it from crashing into the earth. Brilliant stuff.



*in this situation, "awesome" of course means "absolutely god awful."


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 14, 2006)

Birth with Nicole Kidman was pretty bad. I think it aspired to depth, but it was just atrocious.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Meet the Spartans.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1073498/


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

88 Minutes

I wonder if Pacino read the script before signing on to this mess. :no


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Delacroix said:


> Birth with Nicole Kidman was pretty bad. I think it aspired to depth, but it was just atrocious.


You think that was a bad Kidman movie? Have you ever seen Dogville? Sweet merciful crap that one was awful!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Serial Mom. You can watch this movie on youtube, but I wouldn't want you to waste your time.


----------



## Cla (Jun 23, 2009)

The Illustrated Man. Crazy 60s psychedelic sci-fi, so bad it was compelling (but still bad).


----------



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

either "The Happening" or "Deuce Bigelo: European Jigolo"


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Alien Resurrection and Mortal Kombat: Annihilation were pretty horrible movies. Alien Resurrection is one of the few movies to almost make me walk out of a theater, but I suppose it wasn't bad enough to actually push me over the edge.

I haven't been to a theater in years, though. So I don't have any recent examples. Being a recluse doesn't really lend itself to such activities...¬_¬


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Revolutionary Road, It's not the worst movie ever but it is the worst movie I've seen recently.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Oh. My. God. I have seen more terrible movies than I have good ones. Currently, I'm really hating _Suspicious River_- just disturbing nonsense. Also, _Margot at the Wedding_- actually one of the rare films I TURNED OFF because it was so bad. 
I know a lot of people like this movie, but I found _The Butterfly Effect_ to be an absolute joke.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Mr Deuce said:


> Gummo, all 'romantic comedys', and all the garbage movies hollywood makes that stupid braindead teenagers go see. :b To answer the question accurately though (movies I've actually seen) I'll have to go with Gummo. :no:afr:sus


Really? I liked _Gummo_ a lot, but I love Harmony Korine and he's done better. Like _Julien Donkey-Boy_. I don't meet a lot of people who have seen _Gummo_, so it's cool when you do, whether they also like it or not!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Ugh. I hate anything by Judd Apatow.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Also, _Margot at the Wedding_- actually one of the rare films I TURNED OFF because it was so bad.


I loathe Margot at the Wedding. Absolutely awful. I despised every character.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Grandma's Boy...I laughed twice I think


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I loathe Margot at the Wedding. Absolutely awful. I despised every character.


I know. It really was. Especially Jack Black's.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

lazy said:


> Meet the Spartans.


This.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

tremelo said:


> 'Love Actually'
> 
> oooh, words cannot express how much i loathe this movie.
> 
> i'm not a 'chick flick' person to begin with, but this one rocked me to my very core with it's astronomically high levels of suckitude.


Oh I loathed that movie too...films like that can only be equalled out by a horror or something a bit cynical. I don't mind the occasional romantic film...but that was unbearable.

Worst film/s besides above...
Battlefield Earth
Baby Geniuses


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Deadgirl. This movie sucked so bad. Totally juvenile and ridiculous.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Revenge of the Toxic Avenger


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The Black Ninja.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

_Cloverfield._
Never before have I resented so much the money and time I invested in a film.

_Philadelphia_ is a close second.

I can't think of any worse at the moment... there's probably more...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

plan 9 from outerspace and bruce lee in new guinea(not even the real bruce lee just some fake bruce lee knockoff actor the movie is terrible) plan nine is so bad its actually good its hilarious.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

RyanAdams said:


> Grandma's Boy...I laughed twice I think


That movie was awesome. Now, a stoner movie that you really want to avoid would be Pineapple Express. That's my candidate for worst film ever.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Lumiere said:


> _Philadelphia_ is a close second.


I like that movie.


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Lumiere said:


> *Cloverfield.
> Never before have I resented so much the money and time I invested in a film.*


God. I totally forgot about that one. I saw in when it first came out in the theaters. I actually vomited in the bathroom because of the nauseating cinematography. Truly horrid.

_Mean Girls_- this is one of the most liked films you'll find in my age group. I used to like it, but I must have seen in 12 times and that's 12 times too many. Horribly obnoxious and something about that film just hits a nerve that makes me angry. So petty. Ugh.

Hated _Untraceable_. I think that was with Diane Keaton. Too grotesque for my liking and I left the room when we were watching it. Just a gorier version of CSI.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Probably _Boarding House _or _Schizophreniac_, but I actually enjoyed those. As far as movies that I'd rather have unanesthetized surgery before seeing again, they're mostly typical blockbusters and pseudo-independent flicks that aren't even worth naming.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

any post "Happy Gilmore" Adam Sandler movie. After Happy it all went down hill.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

"Con Air" was pretty bad come to think of it.


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

10000 BC was just pure nonsense. ugh..


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_Adaptation_. Watched that last night, I didn't even finish it. I don't really like Nicholas Cage, I think he's creepy. His acting was desperate. Hated that movie so much, I actually didn't watch the whole thing because it was so bad. Don't tell anyone though, because I reviewed it on my blog and it wouldn't be legit if I said I hadn't watched the entire film.

But how could I have? It was terrible.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> _Adaptation_. Watched that last night, I didn't even finish it. I don't really like Nicholas Cage, I think he's creepy. His acting was desperate. Hated that movie so much, I actually didn't watch the whole thing because it was so bad. Don't tell anyone though, because I reviewed it on my blog and it wouldn't be legit if I said I hadn't watched the entire film.
> 
> But how could I have? It was terrible.


I can't decide which failed more in Adaptation - The screenplay, Nicolas Cage, or Meryl Streep.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

I am Legend is toward the top of my list. The guy who wrote the screenplay for this movie obviously didn't read past the copyright page in the book.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Wicker Man


The 'fun' twist at the end was ridiculous. "What the fuk?" was all that passed through my mind...


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

I change my mind on worst movie. Napolean Dynamite. Just had to watch it for the 50th time. My hatred is renewed.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

HustleRose said:


> Wicker Man
> 
> The 'fun' twist at the end was ridiculous. "What the fuk?" was all that passed through my mind...


"Not the bees!!!!!"


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

X-Files I Want to Believe. With the show being off the air for like 7 years, you'd think they'd come up with a halfway decent storyline. :roll I couldn't believe how bad it was.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I agree with ALL OF THESE films. Napoleon Dynamite was so stupid and unfunny. Personally I don't think half the people that said they liked it really did.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Ever?

Well I think nothing beats those lame parodies Date Movie, Disaster Movie, Meet the Spartans, etc.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Snakes on a Plane. WTF was that man.

this is the only scene I liked :


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> "Not the bees!!!!!"


:lol



AudreyHepburn said:


> I agree with ALL OF THESE films. Napoleon Dynamite was so stupid and unfunny. *Personally I don't think half the people that said they liked it really did*.


Definitely agree!



david86 said:


> Snakes on a Plane. WTF was that man.
> 
> this is the only scene I liked :


Also agree. They were playing this movie on Comedy Central last weekend...Comedy Central...
I like that Samuel L. Jackson made that career desicion, though. I think he is SO overrated that it was nice for him to show people that he's actually a mediocre actor with some ****ty films under his belt.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Gotta say, I'd rather have all of my front teeth knocked out before I'd watch anything by *Judd Apatow*. _The 40 Year Old Virgin_, _Superbad_, 
_Zach & Miri Make a Porno_.... it doesn't have to be Judd Apatow specifically just anything like those **** movies. _Pineapple Express..._ So distasteful, crude and offensive to women. Make a couple jokes about sex, gays, women, drugs and your penis and it's funny? Combine all 5 comedic elements and you've got a block-buster! :no

Whoever/whatever grants him the money to make these films should be destroyed immediately.

I am *SO GLAD* no one cares about _Napoleon Dynamite_ anymore. Remember back in 2006 when everyone and their Aunt Lillian was quoting it? Walking around going, "God!" in a disgusted manner. Don't get me started on the paraphernalia that was produced when that movie came out. T-shirts, talking pens, pretty much anything that allowed people to display their affection for _Napoleon Dynamite_.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, it is interesting how IMDB's message board for _The 40 Year Old Virgin_ basically became an InCel/SA board.

And _Heavyweights _is a masterpiece. No, not really.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Well, it is interesting how IMDB's message board for _The 40 Year Old Virgin_ basically became an InCel/SA board.


Ha! I believe it! Isn't that telling?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate to say it, but... Buffy the Vampire Slayer. 

I finally got to see it last week, after watching the first season dvd (so good and funny). If the movie got retroactively deleted from existence I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Raising Helen -- absolutely the worst I've seen.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

The Happening


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_Journey to the Center of the Earth_. For some reason I won't watch anything with Brandon Fraser. Actually no, the movie I put is actually good. It's so funny because the acting is so poor!


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> "Not the bees!!!!!"


This remake was so bad. It even had a part where he drop kicked a young lady or nun or something. And I think he mighta punched one too. Movie sucked. Boo.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to be out of date but all of the Pokemon movies have always stood out in my mind as being one of the worst movies to watch lol.


----------



## Uylsses (Jun 30, 2009)

Oasis of the zombies OR tombs of the blind dead 2


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

AprilEthereal said:


> This remake was so bad. It even had a part where he drop kicked a young lady or nun or something. And I think he mighta punched one too. Movie sucked. Boo.


I never saw the entire movie, just clips on youtube. It made me wonder if it was meant to be serious. Doesn't Nic Cage dress in a bear costume at one point? And he did punch some women too! This seems like a perfect movie to watch with a group of friends with some alcohol.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Superbad"

"Twilight" 

"Four Christmases"

I didn't like "Notting Hill" or "Forrest Gump," sorry

and OH!!! I think it was called "The Night Listenerd"! That was a genuine typo, I like nerds and Nerds. "The Night Listener." I'm not sure because we watched a dubbed version but I don't think that's why it sucked.

Someone said "Twister" - I LOVED that movie when I was 10/11. I recently rewatched it, and I was embarrassed. Geesh.

I bet I'm forgetting some...


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

All the new Adam Sander movies...including the future ones. Nothing against the man.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The Five-Year Engagement


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

tomm87 said:


> The Break-up. I have no idea of how i actually managed to sit through the whole thing.


 Crap I felt the same way you did. I wish I could have turned back time to unsee that crap and get my money back.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Blaire witch project, every single fast and furious sequel that I desperately tried to not watch, and of course the obvious ones like twigay. My stomach wrenches at they managed to make 6 hours of premium television about a girl whose only personality traits are desperately in love and too stupid to make a decision... Then I again I wasted my time on it. bah


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

EvonneEzell said:


> All the new Adam Sander movies...including the future ones. Nothing against the man.


The newest ones are awful.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Jurexic5 said:


> 10000 BC was just pure nonsense. ugh..


But using mammoths to build the pyramids and neanderthalls made perfect sense...


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

avatar : the last airbender. i loved the tv series but oh my god they butchered it :afr


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

probably human centipede 2


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know. I think it was some crap on Lifetime.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Pink Flamingos, I find it really uncomfortable.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Cirque du freak the vampire's assistant, definetly the worst movie i have seen.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll put out Logan's Run because I had such high hopes for it when craving a sci-fi fix but it was abysmal.

A more recent movie that I've hated was World War Z but joke's on me for even giving that a watch.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Like I've seen a lot of movies that were really obviously bad, but I have so much hate for 'Before Sunrise' that I don't even give a **** how well shot it was or that it had more substance that something like Paul Blart. It pissed me off on a deep level and will always be the worst.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

That new Avengers movie. Gawwwd what a complete waste of time. Of course I should've known it would suck just like everything else Joss Whedon has ever done...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It'd be easy to point to an obvious, low-rent piece of crap or a bland '50s sci-fi movie, but the kind of movies that piss me off are ones by talented, formerly talented/fallen, or continuously overrated filmmakers that just SUCK for a variety of reasons. These are among the worst movies I've ever viewed:

_Cosmopolis _(Cronenberg, the sliding)
_Interstellar _(Nolan, the fallen) _ 
The Aviator _(Scorsese, the overrated)_ 
Gangs of New York _(Scorsese)_
Mean Streets _(Scorsese)_
The Terminal _(Spielberg, major misstep)_
The Lovely Bones _(Jackson, the fallen)_
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button _(Fincher, the overrated)_
Lady in the Water _(Shyamalan, the fallen)_
The Counselor_ (Ridley Scott, the sliding)


----------



## Howlinwolf69 (Nov 10, 2013)

Windtalkers has to be up there


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I went through a massive 'I must purchase and watch every Corey Haim film in existence' phase (still love him), and I bought this movie from Cashies called Demolition University. As much as I love Corey, I couldn't handle the film and had to stop watching. And when I actually STOP WATCHING a film, it has to be BAD.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

The wort movie I've ever seen was THE VILLAGE.

Honorable mentions:
Step Up
Pineapple Express
Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

The Mist isn't a bad quality movie by any means but it was almost unbearably unpleasant for me to watch, so I count it as the worst movie I've ever seen. Even the Saw and Hostel movies didn't disturb me as much. I'm not sure why.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I have tons of worst-movie feels. Lot of them comic book related.

*Green Lantern*. Hal showed no courage/willpower throughout, the source of power for all Green Lanterns, yet he beats the all-powerful antithesis of the GLs, Parallax, with ease. THEN, the greatest GL, Sinestro, is like, "I'm gonna use that power a greenhorn just annihilated." Sense it did not make.

*X-Men Origins: Wolverine*. So many things wrong. Lack and misuse of Gambit, the choppy play-by-play of scenes, and the dialogue.... Bleh. Oh, and the Weapon X program. "Adamantium makes him bulletproof. Oh, no, he's going berserk! Quick! Shoot bullets at him."

*Superman Returns*. A pebble of kryptonite gives me muscular dystrophy, but when I'm stabbed with it, with a piece inside me, I can still lift an island of that stuff. Makes sense! No, it doesn't. Don't get me started at bum-dad syndrome. NEXT!



gopherinferno said:


> The Mist isn't a bad quality movie by any means but it was almost unbearably unpleasant for me to watch, so I count it as the worst movie I've ever seen. Even the Saw and Hostel movies didn't disturb me as much. I'm not sure why.


Child killing? I loved The Mist. Might be my favorite horror adaptation of King's. The Shining fights it for supremacy.

Lot of crappy horror out there.

*Paranormal Activity*. Learned my lesson. No more. Here's the film: There's a ghost in the house? No, it's a demon. Nothing happens for 88 minutes, then the last two is the **** you see in the trailer. The end. Rinse repeat with the sequels. Also, from what I've heard of the sequels, there's never a ghost, just a demon. Every time.

I feel the same with *PA* as I do with *Transformers*. Took me four hours to watch a two hour movie because I kept pausing. CGI garbage clashing with CGI garbage, with some talking as glue. "Garbage" is meant literal, but can be taken figuratively. It literally looked like twisted metal garbage hitting garbage. Yet these garbage piles can talk. So there's that.

And with the above goes *Twilight*. First one, learned my lesson. I **** you not--you can time this and probably be close--there is 30 minutes to 45 minutes of unspoken, dramatic staring in this film. Not even kidding. The film is 2 hours, so that's a fourth to a third of non-movie. 'Movie' as in its classic terminology of being a picture that moves. Bleh.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

The new Avengers movie. Just a colossal waste of time and money


IcedOver said:


> It'd be easy to point to an obvious, low-rent piece of crap or a bland '50s sci-fi movie, but the kind of movies that piss me off are ones by talented, formerly talented/fallen, or continuously overrated filmmakers that just SUCK for a variety of reasons. These are among the worst movies I've ever viewed:
> 
> _Cosmopolis _(Cronenberg, the sliding)
> _Interstellar _(Nolan, the fallen) _
> ...


I don't think any of those are great movies by any means,but Mean Streets? What's the problem with it,I thought it was decent...


----------



## tasteslikesunlight (May 29, 2015)

The Karate Kid (2010):flush


----------



## Spectator93 (Jan 24, 2015)

Touka said:


> avatar : the last airbender. i loved the tv series but oh my god they butchered it :afr


Yeah I just read an article where m night said he didn't make it for adults, but 9-10 year old kids, I find it funny because the only people I hear talk about "the last airbender" are 20-35 year olds. I never got into the series my self but when i heard m night was doing it I knew it was going to be ****, I mean the guys hasn't made a good film since "Unbreakable".

Here's the link for the article.
http://www.cinemablend.com/new/-Nig...idn-t-Get-His-Last-Airbender-Movie-71678.html


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

-Employee of the Month ( Dane Cook and Jessica Simpson) - Seriously Jessica Simpson is one of the worst actresses in the world

-Any movie that has Jessica Alba in it

- After Earth - terrible terrible film


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

tasteslikesunlight said:


> The Karate Kid (2010):flush


Any film with Jaden Smith is terrible tbh


----------



## Stactix (Jan 3, 2015)

Sas Blackops 
I believe its called.

No costs or anything to make it but it was a tenner, got it for my bday.

I have never struggled so much to watch a film, cringed from minute one & spent 90minutes forcing myself to continue.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

"Star Wars, Episode II: Attack of the Clones"

No... just NO.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I remember watching Cabin Fever and Bitten years back..those two were absolutely horrible!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

TangoTiger said:


> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.


This. I was sorely let down because they marketed it as an awesome adventure movie. But it was just actors walking in front of cgi and a very bad script + editing.

Runner up is Gigli. I saw it as a new release before it became popular as the worst movie ever. And it was totally awful, lol. Ben Afflek as a leather jacket wearing mobster trying to woo a lesbian Jenifer Lopez while a badly acted mentally retarded guy tagged a long was hilariously bad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> "Star Wars, Episode II: Attack of the Clones"
> 
> No... just NO.


:O I like that movie. The fight scene at the end was nice.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

ThisGuyRightHere said:


> the one that first popped into my head was from just a few years ago... "epic movie".
> 
> def not epic.


the word "epic" has been ruined since 2008/2009


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I think the worst movie I ever saw was so terrible that I forgot it's name, the 2nd most terrible movie was a poorly made horror movie called Mr. Jingles, but the cast looked like they had fun filming it so at least there was that.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Whatever the latest Adam Sandler movie is. Everything I've seen him in since _Click_ has been the worst movie that I've ever seen.

OK, maybe I'm exaggerating. _Don't Mess with the Zohan_, that was probably the worst movie that I've ever seen.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Heloise Schmidt said:


> "Star Wars, Episode II: Attack of the Clones"
> 
> No... just NO.


Definitely up there for the most disappointing movie that I've ever seen, along with the rest from that trilogy.



Kevin001 said:


> :O I like that movie. The fight scene at the end was nice.


Which one was that? I didn't much care for the twirly lightsaber danceoffs in this and the third one. I thought they had a pretty good balance between realism and force powers in the phantom menace (which is about all that I can say for that movie).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BJam said:


> Which one was that? I didn't much care for the twirly lightsaber danceoffs in this and the third one. I thought they had a pretty good balance between realism and force powers in the phantom menace (which is about all that I can say for that movie).


Yeah the light saber battle with Dooku, Obi-wan, and Anakin. Then Yoda and Dooku afterwards. Btw the 3rd episode (Revenge of the Sith) is by far the best out of the 7.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The Last Airbender, worst ****ing thing I've ever forced my eyeballs to project onto my brain for interpretation. I was a ****ing fan of the show and Shyamalan ****ing ruined it. No, wait he didn't just ruin it, he beat the hell out of it, ground it into sausage, slowly seared and charred that sausage, proceded to eat the sausage, then **** the sausage out, ate bad curry and **** on the turd again, then he proceeded to stick it back up his rear, only **** it out again, film it in 3D and then call it "The Last Airbender."


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah the light saber battle with Dooku, Obi-wan, and Anakin. Then Yoda and Dooku afterwards.


The Obi-wan, Anakin, Dooku fight had some pretty poor choreography, Anakin literally pauses, out of nowhere, for over a second, to let Dooku cut his arm off. And they spin around each other so many times mid-scene it looks like they're at a rave. Hated the Yoda Dooku fight. It was totally unnecessary, and obvious fan service, Yoda only makes sense as a Jedi with strong force powers, as a duelist he looks absurd, and the CGI doesn't hold up well by todays standards.

I think we'll have to agree to disagree.



Kevin001 said:


> Btw the 3rd episode (Revenge of the Sith) is by far the best out of the 7.


Blasphemy. The most overrated of the 7, I would say. It might be the best of the prequels, but it still had terrible acting, terrible chemistry between Anakin and Padme, and really overworked, poorly choreographed fight scenes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BJam said:


> I think we'll have to agree to disagree.


I guess so, lol.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Apparently I get a little worked up over Star Wars.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the island (1980) a film with michael caine in it. ****ing awful, laughably bad and not in a good way.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Twilight.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Almost certain to have posted in here already 

But, The Fault in Our Stars had me in a weird combination of enraged and nauseated the whole way through. Admittedly I was enraged before I even saw it because of the vomit inducing spotify ads that came for what seemed like months before it.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> That is a terrible movie. I watched a lot of it by fast forwarding because it was just desert scenery.


wow, hmmm I personally found the lack of narrative to be one its best features and wish that gus van sant would make more stuff like that...
:tiptoe


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I would really have to think about "The worst movie ever" but I'll name a couple of contenders 

The Shining (Yeah, I know. Everybody else loves it but I just hated it)

Videodrome (Another one that is highly regarded but I found tedious and boring to watch)

All Terminator films after T2 (It's not really that they were the worst movies ever. It's that they took two of the best movies ever and took them so far down you just wonder what the hell they were thinking)

A Clockwork Orange. Again, highly regarded by many but I despise it. I think I understand it and I kind of appreciate what it was trying to say but I hate the experience.

I guess in all of the above cases it was more the fact that I just expected more than I got. There are certainly probably worse films that I would hate just as much but you don't expect much from a film you have never heard of or doesn't have a reputation that precedes it for some reason.

Also, most movies lose me when they start being bizarre just for the sake of being bizarre. Probably why I can't stand A Clockwork Orange. 

EDIT....

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull - I wanted to like it and it wasn't a terrible film. It just doesn't compete with what came before.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

What Disney called "Star Wars".


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Jug Face. I love weird movies but this one was just... no. 

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

World War Z


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

American Psycho 2.
All the time I was hoping it to pick up and stop sucking.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Stalked By My Doctor

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5252624/

Lethal Seduction

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4113114/

Both might be up there. :lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Skeletra said:


> American Psycho 2.
> All the time I was hoping it to pick up and stop sucking.


I had to google that because I never knew they made a sequel. Direct to video with Mila Kunis and William Shatner, it looks really bad in the screen shots also. Probably good that one got buried.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jaws 3


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The Shining (Yeah, I know. Everybody else loves it but I just hated it)
> Videodrome (Another one that is highly regarded but I found tedious and boring to watch)
> A Clockwork Orange. Again, highly regarded by many but I despise it. I think I understand it and I kind of appreciate what it was trying to say but I hate the experience.
> I guess in all of the above cases it was more the fact that I just expected more than I got. There are certainly probably worse films that I would hate just as much but you don't expect much from a film you have never heard of or doesn't have a reputation that precedes it for some reason.
> Also, most movies lose me when they start being bizarre just for the sake of being bizarre. Probably why I can't stand A Clockwork Orange.


I'm surprised that given your screen name you dislike the Kubrick movies. Don't get me wrong, I'm not that big a fan of "The Shining" either (it's okay), but "Clockwork Orange" is pretty damn good for the most part. I went to most of Kubrick's films in the theater last year (Blu-ray projection), and it was a good experience watching them on the big screen. "Clockwork" and "2001" are coming back in a two-fer early next month to some multiplexes. As for "Videodrome", again, assuming you like "2001" I'm surprised you don't like that. It's one of my favorites for sure, a masterpiece.

I think I've posted on this thread before, but these are some of the worst movies I've endured.

"Cosmopolis" -- I just got done praising another Cronenberg film, but this one is perhaps the worst movie I've ever viewed in a theater.
"The Lovely Bones"
"The Curious Case of Benjamin Button"
"Interstellar"
"Lady in the Water"
"Don't Go in the Woods"
"The Aviator"
"Mean Streets"
"Hugo"
"Southland Tales"
"My Soul to Take"
"Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday"
"Inherent Vice"
"A Nightmare on Elm Street" (2010 - Samuel Bayer)
"Halloween II" (2009 - Rob Zombie)
"Pieces"


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hellraiser Revelations and The Wicker Man (2006) come to mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> I'm surprised that given your screen name you dislike the Kubrick movies. Don't get me wrong, I'm not that big a fan of "The Shining" either (it's okay), but "Clockwork Orange" is pretty damn good for the most part.


 Oh I like 2001 a lot. I just didn't like A Clockwork Orange (especially). I like Malcolm McDowell but I didn't like him in this movie. I didn't like his character. The story was just too weird and I didn't like how I had to try and keep up with all the bizarre language they made up for it. It's (I suppose) similar to 1984 in a lot of ways but it isn't nearly as intuitive and 1984 was just easier to follow, I guess.

In the end, it was visually striking in a lot of ways but it just seemed like they could have made all the same points without making the characters and the story so odd.

Like I said, I didn't like The Shining either but I even liked it better than Orange. And again, I like Jack Nicholson a lot. So it takes a lot to make me not like a movie that he's in.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

as far as recently, springbreakers come to mind uke


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Elysium..

Action was fine.. but the movie was filled with clichés.. bad performances from some of the actors and overall the movie just went too freaking fast.

I love Matt Damon.. but that movie was just.. boring.. bvadr.


----------

